# New Holland Torque Specifications



## BradS

Does anyone happen to have the engine torque specifications for a New Holland TC55DA.....head bolts, manifold, rocker arms, etc.? Thanks.


----------



## sixbales

Brad,

Sorry I took so long. See attachment. It has the recommended sequence for tightening head bolts. Got this from MESSICK'S FARM EQUIPMENT.

Just in case you cannot open this file:

Head Bolts: 72-76 ft. lbs.
Rocker arm bolts: 20-29 ft. lbs.
Rocker arm locknuts: 9-12 ft. lbs.
I don't see the manifold bolt torques on the chart. Make them up "goot and tite"


----------



## BradS

Six Bales,

Thanks for that information. I looked on Messicks website but couldn't find anything. Couldn't find the information anywhere else either. Thanks again!


----------



## Graeme Anderson

Hi can anyone help looking for torque settings for NH LM5080 for flywheel and drive plate for torque converter


----------



## pogobill

I found this.... may help!?! Hard to read!


----------

